# Performatività



## damoskito

Existe-t-il un terme FR  équivalent? Pour l'instant, si je ne me trompe pas, je pense à une  tournure périphrastique du genre "innombrables possibilités".... mais  cela ne me convainc pas.

Le contexte en question du passage à traduire:

_"Anche un “maestro” come Vico Magistretti dà il proprio originale  contributo al rinnovamento produttivo con alcuni progetti che  sperimentano in modo innovativo la* performatività *di materiali e  tecnologie: la poltroncina Mauna Kea (1993) ha ancora una struttura in  alluminio a cui gli elementi in polipropilene sono fissati con viti  zincate, mentre solo tre anni dopo la sedia Maui (1996) è di fatto la  prima seduta monoscocca, senza elementi metallici o nervature a sostegno  dello schienale."_

Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Damo,

forse QUESTO potrebbe aiutarti, forse.

Buona giornata!


----------



## damoskito

Grazie Spiritoso78! Sì, ci ho pensato,  penso effettivament che qua si tratti di un uso metaforico di questo termine linguistico... ma mi sembra così strano...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Damien,
Tu devrais essayer avec "performances" ou "degré/niveau de performances" ou "compétitivité".
.
Plus récent: "l'indice de performance"


----------



## Nunou

Credo che abbiano usato quel termine per sottolineare l'unicità innovativa dei loro prodotti e naturalmente delle loro prestazioni. In quel contesto non è che suoni benissimo neppure in italiano, credo si tratti di una sorta di "licenza linguistica" dovuta a motivi di marketing. Se in francese suona troppo strano aggiungerei/evidenzierei in qualche modo il concetto di unicità innovativa alle proposte fatte da Matou. 

Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sempre con "performances" è magari bene aggiungere "potentielles"...


----------



## damoskito

Ciao a tutti! Grazie tanto dei vostri commenti così utili! Siccome si tratta secondo me di una licenza dell'autore, ho tradotto letteralmente ("performativité"), lasciando però un commento con "potentialités/potentiel". Grazie e buona serata!


----------



## matoupaschat

C'est une option tout à fait respectable, d'autant plus que le mot existe aussi bien en italien qu'en français, avec la même sigification dans les deux langues, donc la traduction est parfaite car elle reproduit l'erreur, ou plutôt l'effet voulu. Personnellement, je n'apprécie pas fort ce genre d'expressivité, mais si l'auteur l'a écrit, autant respecter sa volonté. 
Bravo donc, mon cher Damien .


----------

